# Well-known common metre tunes



## Tim (Apr 4, 2011)

I am looking for a list of well-known common metre tunes. "Amazing Grace" will be #1, of course.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is a list: Tune Meters

As for well-known ones, it seems my opinion of well-known is different from others, but I like Evan, St. Anne, and St. Columbia off the top of my head.


----------



## JennyG (Apr 4, 2011)

There's usually a metrical index of tunes at the back of the full music edition of any hymnal (or hymnary) - though as Victor says, "well-known" is a term with no fixed definition


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 4, 2011)

Depends on what you mean by "Well-known", but "House of the Rising Sun" is in CM


----------

